# plumbrook in the am



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

This is the day I've been waiting for. Jed got picked for the plumbrook hunt and I'm goin as his partner. YYEEEE HHAAAWWWWW......... I brought my Muzzy CD to work so I can get pumped up all day long. I got the CD free with the purchase of some new broadheads. Jed is going to spend the night and I got a bunch of realtree videos to watch while we git our stuff together. I hope this hunt is all that we expect it to be. I've heard nothing but GOOD things about plumbrook. Anyone been there in the past??? I'll post results and pictures if I can figure out how to post them. OH YEA, I put some tenderloins in a bowl to merinate this morning for the grill tonight. I'M ready for a special hunt.................... hope it's a good one.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lots of deer. Take your time and pick a good one. Took me and my buddy 45 minutes to collect a buck and a doe. I had to pass eleven bucks prior to seeing a doe which is what I was permitted for. All together we saw over50 deer. While we were waiting to be picked up, we had 37 deer run past within shooting range.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have no idea about this Plumbrook hunt. Is it a gun hunt day? How is it conducted? Not that I want to get in on it the next time but I am curious what it is all about. It sounds like a lot of deer though.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

It's a controlled hunt like Ravenna arsenal. This is on NASA land just below Sandusky. Shotgun or mzl loader. We can take one buck and three does between us. I've heard that there is a large population of bucks with some BIG BOYS also. The does can be tagged with urban tags so I'm taking two urban tags. Thanks for the info Shortdrift. I just hope it's that good. Kinda sounds like ducks on the pond. It should be a good time. Jed and I havn't been out yet this year so we are ready to go.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck to you! Take some pics. It sounds like you may be eating some fresh back straps tomorrow evening.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Good luck BUDS. Jed , this is your year. Take care.................Rich


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

I've lived on either a road that dead ends it, or right across the street my whole life. DEFINITELY take your time and pick out a good one. My uncle helps the ODNR there, his name is Jeff Jarrett. He'll be driving one of the trucks, pushing deer, and they take hunters around in the truck and dump them off if they haven't got one yet so don't worry. You're one of the lucky ones, tons of people send in for it. Here's a biggin' right across from my old house. My uncle snapped them the other day. The old guy feeds them apples every day, for the last umpteen years. Bad thing is, this is only about 200 yards from the nucleur reactor they're decomissioning. Good luck!!

http://community.webshots.com/scripts/editPhotos.fcgi?action=viewall&albumID=204214924


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

thanks Rich, We're packed and ready to go. I'm headed for la la land. It may take a couple cold ones to calm me down so I can sleep. I think I could drive up there tonight and sleep in the parking lot. Jed is more than ready. DANG, I knew the prices went up but I didn't know they all went up. Even the urban tags went up. I dropped a few bucks on tags and a new knife tonight. Seems I lost my knife in the move this past June. Got a nice big Buck to break in on Saturday. 


worminator.............................out.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Got Picked To Hunt There A Few Yrs.ago.lots An Lots Of Deer...i Had The Buck Tag And My Partner Had The Doe Tag.wouldnt Ya Know,i Saw All Does And He Saw All Bucks..i Have Been Pretty Luckt On The Draw Hunts..been In The Arsenal 3 Times,and 2 Times At Mosquito,and 1 Time At Salt Fork...


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Well just got off the phone with the PLUMBROOK BROTHERS, JED and THE WORMINATOR. Jed got a 5 point and THE WORMINATOR got a "Bambi Makes Cute Sandwinches DOE. Well glad to see you guys scored and expecially you JED you'll never forget your First....................Rich


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

WOW, What a day. It was all that we expected. Argee, the same thing happed to us. I had the doe tags and Jed had a buck tag. In one drive I saw so many bucks that I lost count cause they were coming at me from everywhere. I know that there were five different bucks for sure all within about ten minutes. We figured we saw about 60 deer in all and we hunted from about 11:00 till 4:00. We were alternates so we didn't get out right away. Jed got his buck late in the day. That's just like him to add a little drama to the hunt. And yes, I took a lightweight doe. I'm gonna here about that for a while. But they told us to take anything that was a safe shot. They want to thin them out so "BANG" she went down. I saw some bucks that I'll be seeing in my dreams for a while. Jed had a blast cause this was his FIRST deer ever. Way to hang in there Jed. We could have given up and left after it started to rain but we held out and it payed off. We'll be going to the butcher shop today and we'll have tenderloins for deer camp in November. Hey Rich, I still haven't had my bow out. Shortdrift, you were on the money also. I saw as many if not more bucks than does. And they were all shooters to me, but all I could do was sit and admire. That was fun too. I watched a nice 8 pt. chasing 3 does around in an open field for about 15 minutes. They were on the wrong side of the fence from me so it was a no shoot situation for me. I stayed still and watched the show. Wish they would let video cameras in there. Coffee's done I'm outta here. Had a blast at Plum Brook..................worminator


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Al , be happy of the privage of Jed taking you yesterday and I would of shot the same size doe. I hope you didn't think I was "DOGGIN" on you about your doe. Wait I just said DOG.............LOL............LOL............TAKE CARE GUYS AND SEE YOU SOON...............The Guy Who Wants Another Shot This Year...............Rich


----------



## zyklonjed (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for hangin in there in the rain Worm. Rich, thanks for the congrats.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Rich, Jed, is it too soon to start making plans for DEER CAMP 2004???? We got venison on the menu for sure. Earl is working on a banner for the cabin. Todd is talking about brining his electric guitar. Maybe the local pub will let us entertain Friday night. They're in for a treat if Duff plays. I'll have Earl make a banner......... DUFF LIVE AT THE MIFLIN INN.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm there dude.........LOL.............Talked to a guy yesterday at church and he got a 9 pointer on Thursday. It grosses at 142. He shot it right down from where Worm and I hunted that one morning behind the lake in Shreve. NICE DEER. Well take care guys and I went out this evening and the area I'm hunting is maybe 300 yards behind the H.S. football field. So tonight it was powder puff girls football. Managed to listen to Queen "We Will Rock You" , Wars "Low Rider" , Hearts "Barracuda" and more top 80's hits..............LOL...................Rich


----------



## zyklonjed (Aug 10, 2004)

That was across the street from where we usually are isn't it?


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Jed , yes it was acrossed the street from where we usually hunted. Worm and I hunted it that Saturday last year during gun season. I missed a doe the last day of gun season there last year. So when are you guys coming down ? Did you keep your 5 point head to have it mounted ? Take care................Rich


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

hey Rich, ask Jed where he hit poor ole boy buck........ Let me just say this................ There wasn't much left to the skull. Both horns came right out with a slight yank. He put a hole just below the left antler which almost blew them both of his head. He did save the hide.... LOL....... not a scratch on it. I gave him my 870 to use after he couldn't drop two does with his 20 ga. and BOOM down goes the buck. I think I could get $300.00 for that ole 870. Jed loves that gun right now. Are you taking yer daughter out on Nov. 20??? I told mine to make plans for a hunt that day.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Worm my daughter didn't take the course this fall due to she thought cheerleading was more important........LOL........Oh well maybe next year. I forgot you told me that Jed took a head shot. He can use them antlers for some rattling. I have a Field & Stream magazine that tells you how to tan/care that hide if he needs it. I'm going to the hunting land where I'm hunting Thursday and I'll see if I can get you in.....Take care....................Rich


----------

